# Supérfluo ou Supérfulo



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Supérfulo não poderia ser considerado uma variante, levando-se em conta que vem de _superfluus. _Há a possibilidade de uma das vogais haver passado para o lado, formando _supérfulo? _Por que as pessoas falam assim?


----------



## guihenning

É supérfluo de superfluidez. Diz-se „supérfulo“, presumo que apenas no Brasil, porque a sequência -fl- não é muito portuguesa então o falante tende a evitá-la e para isso pode haver rearranjo silábico.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Espero a resposta dum português, a ver se falam essa vertente.


----------



## Carfer

_'Supérfulo_' nunca cá ouvi nem li.


----------



## Nonstar

Não seria super fulo? Alguém que está muito, mas muito fulo com a vida?


----------



## Alentugano

Nonstar said:


> Não seria super fulo? Alguém que está muito, mas muito fulo com a vida?


LOL 
 Super que faz sentido!


----------



## Nonstar

Alentugano said:


> LOL
> Super que faz sentido!


O jeito é rir, Alen.


----------



## machadinho

E *cinéfulo, o que seria?


----------



## Nonstar

Alguém muito fulo com uma péssima Sessão da Tarde.


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> Alguém muito fulo com uma péssima Sessão da Tarde.


 Ainda vai ao ar? Já há muito que não assisto ao Lagoa Azul.


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> Ainda vai ao ar? Já há muito que não assisto ao Lagoa Azul.


Se tirarem da programação, o universo implode. Lagoa Azul é mais que clássico que latim.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Não entendi a piada de mau gosto. Quase todo brasileiro fala assim; mas se não me engano, todos.

Não nos esqueçamos de _fulô._



guihenning said:


> É supérfluo de superfluidez. Diz-se „supérfulo“, presumo que apenas no Brasil, porque a sequência -fl- não é muito portuguesa então o falante tende a evitá-la e para isso pode haver rearranjo silábico.



O que mantém palavras como _fluído ou fluente?_ Por que não _fulído _e_ fulente?_


----------



## machadinho

A ortografia e o costume.


----------



## englishmania

Eu já ouvi dizerem em Portugal. Acho que é difícil dizer "fluo" e sai "fulo".

Pior do que isto (e não tem nada a ver) é o pejorativo... tantas vezes dito "prejorativo".


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> O que mantém palavras como _fluído ou fluente?_ Por que não _fulído _e_ fulente?_


É interessante ter em mente que a sequência -fl- não é portuguesa; é latina, é erudita. Desde os primórdios da língua o português (ou o galego, melhor) eliminou as sequências latinas -PL- -FL- -CL -BL-. As palavras na língua que ainda têm essas sequências são empréstimos tardios ou relatinizações (bastante comuns no Renascimento). Para todas essas sequências latinas criamos as vernáculas "ch" e "pr", mais tardiamente "fr". Então PLANUM vira chão. FLAMMA vira chama e CLAMARE vira chamar. Algumas palavras entraram numa segunda fase de mudança em que o L da sequência latina é substituído por um R. Por isso se diz "flaco" em espanhol, mas "fraco" em português; "blanco" em espanhol, mas "branco" em português, "plat" em francês e "prato" em português e assim por diante. A todas essas sequências latinas acima, o português, o italiano padrão e o sardo têm baixíssima tolerância. E pois. CLAMARE vira "chiamare" em italiano e PLANUM vira "piano" que vai ainda mais longe com "spiegare" de EXPLICARE que nós dizemos simplesmente "explicar", latinismo, portanto. O português tem profunda afinidade pela sequência "pr".
Enfim... Inconscientemente o falante identifica essas sequências, que só são possíveis por conta de empréstimos, e sempre que pode tenta ou as evitar ou as mudar. É assim mesmo que as línguas mudam, aliás. "supérfluo" é uma geringonça enorme e proparoxítona que não achamos uma maneira de encurtar, então o jeito, para muitos, foi alterar a sequência silábica.

P.S. "flor" em galego e português antigo variou entre "chor" e "fror", no galego aquela forma é a que equivale a "flor" para nós. "planta" com muita frequência em textos antigos se grafa "pranta". Em português antigo o singular de "simples" era "simprez" e o plural "simprezes", que desapareceu— nesse português, essas sequências pl, cl, fl, bl eram raríssimas ou nem sequer existiam. A forma bem galaico-portuguesa sempre foi mesmo é limá-las ou alterá-las.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> É interessante ter em mente que a sequência -fl- não é portuguesa; é latina, é erudita. Desde os primórdios da língua o português (ou o galego, melhor) eliminou as sequências latinas -PL- -FL- -CL -BL-. As palavras na língua que ainda têm essas sequências são empréstimos tardios ou relatinizações (bastante comuns no Renascimento). Para todas essas sequências latinas criamos as vernáculas "ch" e "pr", mais tardiamente "fr". Então PLANUM vira chão. FLAMMA vira chama e CLAMARE vira chamar. Algumas palavras entraram numa segunda fase de mudança em que o L da sequência latina é substituído por um R. Por isso se diz "flaco" em espanhol, mas "fraco" em português; "blanco" em espanhol, mas "branco" em português e assim por diante. A todas essas sequências latinas acima, o português, o italiano padrão e o sardo têm baixíssima tolerância. E pois. CLAMARE vira "chiamare" em italiano e PLANUM vira "piano" que vai ainda mais longe com "spiegare" de EXPLICARE que nós dizemos simplesmente "explicar", latinismo, portanto. O português tem profunda afinidade pela sequência "pr".
> Enfim... Inconscientemente o falante identifica essas sequências, que só são possíveis por conta de empréstimos, e sempre que pode tenta ou as evitar ou as mudar. É assim mesmo que as línguas mudam, aliás. "supérfluo" é uma geringonça enorme e proparoxítona que não achamos uma maneira de encurtar, então o jeito, para muitos, foi alterar a sequência silábica.
> 
> P.S. "flor" em galego e português antigo variou entre "chor" e "fror", no galego aquela forma é a que equivale a "flor" para nós. Em português antigo o singular de "simples" era "simprez" e o plural "simprezes". No português antigo essas sequências pl, cl, fl, bl eram raríssimas ou nem sequer existiam. A forma bem galaico-portuguesa sempre foi mesmo é limá-las ou alterá-las.


 
   Algumas se naturalizaram, como plano, clamar e explicar, por falta de opção de troca ou por terem adquirido novo significado, no caso das duas primeiras palavras?


----------



## guihenning

Provavelmente por terem adquirido novos significados.


----------

